# Sharks location



## outdoorslayer300 (May 24, 2015)

I’ve been fishing for a long time but I never found out is there sharks in drum bay or Christmas bay or is it only in sl pass


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Never caught one but I know thereâ€™s a lot of stingrays. Seen a few in shallow water west bay near the pass.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

This was in Christmas


----------



## Dubdee (Jul 22, 2015)

Is the water salty?


----------



## Stevie_A (Feb 1, 2005)

There are sharks in Christmas like any other bay. A couple of years ago a guy I was fishing with caught a jackfish on a mirrolure. After about a fifteen minute fight, there was a large explosion, a shark came out of the water with the jack in it's mouth. We backed up to the shoreline and he reeled in just the head of what looked liked a 30 pound jack. Just last month a four footer swam by me while I was wading.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Sharks are everywhere other fish are.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

This was off confederate in WGB the week after the last one I posted, both last June/July. Theyâ€™re everywhere.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yep.. definitely in Christmas.. probably fewer in Drum bay though since it gets pretty skinny.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Have caught sharks in Christmas and bastrop but never in drum


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Iâ€™m trying to think back, I believe I have caught some small blacktips with shrimp. Iâ€™ve seen a school of yellow fin tuna stomping the water too!


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I've seen large porpoises in Christmas, particularly near the pass between Bastrop and Christmas. If they can get in there, I'm sure Bull sharks can too.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Only time Iâ€™ve ever had my stringer hit in the bay was in Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

If the water is salty, there are sharks in it. Maybe not year round, but at some point throughout the year.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

LongTallTexan said:


> I've seen large porpoises in Christmas, particularly near the pass between Bastrop and Christmas. If they can get in there, I'm sure Bull sharks can too.


I caught a ling in Xmas once, seen telephone pole gar, huge stingrays and tarpon rolling toward titlum tatlum. No sharks but they sure out there!

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

If you're looking to catch one in the bay I see guys on the GEO tubes in WGB around Pirates Cove catching 4'-6' Bulls. For some reason they cruise up and down the tubes. I see them all the time.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Solodaddio said:


> Iâ€™m trying to think back, I believe I have caught some small blacktips with shrimp. Iâ€™ve seen a school of yellow fin tuna stomping the water too!


Bet those yellow fins where mackerel


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

denimdeerslayer said:


> Sharks are everywhere other fish are.


Sharks are like elephants. They go where they want...


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*shark*

Yes I have caught them there usually not to big, just about this size. this is an old photo about 16 yrs ago.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I've caught black tip in Christmas. I never really fished Drum that much.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

fishinguy said:


> I've caught black tip in Christmas. I never really fished Drum that much.


Never reply to a general question in the fishing reports section! We need to stop this for the integrity of the site :sheepy:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Never reply to a general question in the fishing reports section! We need to stop this for the integrity of the site :sheepy:


LOL just noticed the section. Thanks for keeping us in line


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

I was wading on a high tide in christmas mid-summer last year and there was something periodically crashing bait on shallow flats. when it crashed right behind me, I freaked and slapped the water with my rod, which immediately led to a massive "V" heading straight towards me with the dorsal fin out of the water. The 4-5' shark got about a foot away from me before he freaked and pulled a U-turn. I stood still and took stock of my life for about 15 minutes after that.


----------

